# Le volume HD n'a pas pu être réparé.



## Berthold (26 Février 2006)

Un ami heureux (jusqu'à hier) possesseur d'un iBook G4, m'appelle catastrophé : son portable ne dépasse plus la fenêtre de démarrage, et bloque au moment du message *démarrage de la fenêtre d'ouverture de sessions* (ou en substance).

On redémarre sur le CD d'install de Panther, lance l'utilitaire de disque et une bonne réparation du disque dur. Planté :


> Vérification du volume HFS Plus.
> Vérification du fichier des excès de données de blocs.
> Les touches ne fonctionnent pas.
> Reconstruction du BTree du catalogue.
> ...



Bien sûr, il n'avait pas sauvegardé ses données depuis un mois (c'est toujours là que ça arrive), et de toutes façons, le DD *refuse* pour les mêmes raisons que ci-dessus de se faire formater, voire même une réinstall avec archivage de l'ancien système. Tout est bloqué&#8230;

Une recherche de l'erreur -9972 chez Apple n'a rien donné de bien fructueux.
*Les touches* désignent-elles les touches du clavier ? Pourtant à première vue tout va bien de ce côté-là 
J'ai redémarré en mode mono-utilisateur, lancé un *FSCK* qui a donné les mêmes réponses, mais en Anglais .

Quelqu'un ici-bas a déjà rencontré cela ? Une idée ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## da capo (26 Février 2006)

Salut, la base de connaissance Apple donne ces informations :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302411-fr

Certes, ce n'est pas très engageant... mais il est conseillé d'aller utiliser des logiciels de tierce partie (je conseillerais DiskWarrior par exemple) pour essayer de sauver le contenu du disque.

Bonne chance.


----------



## bergamote (26 Février 2006)

C'est mal engagé.

Je vous conseille de
- booter sur un autre mac 
1/ Brancher les deux mac avec un câble firewire
2/ Brancher un DD externe sur le mac "esclave"
2/ Démarrer le mac malade avec le CD d'installation
3/ Attendre l'apparition ddu bureau du mac malade sur l'esclave
4/ Tout sauvegarder (données + profils utlisateurs dans la petite maison,) sur le DD externe
De toute façon, ne faites RIEN avant d'avoir eu concrètement la possibilité de SAUVEGARDER vos données et de vérifier qu'elles sont correctement stockées.

- à partir du CD d'installation, lancer
Archiver et installer : réinstalle le système, en conservant profils, applis et bases de données.
Mais pas sûr du tout que ça marche. Si ça ne marche pas

- réinstaller
Attention : cette opération va ECRASER tout le contenu de votre partition système, y compris vos applications. *Cela suppose que vous ayez tous les CD Roms originaux pour les réinstaller.*

J'ai eu ce problème une fois, et j'ai réussi, très péniblement, à m'en sortir et à récupérer mes données.
Mais la réinstallation a abîmé la carte vidéo et deux mois après, le disque s'est à nouveau planté de la même manière.
Si vous avez l'Apple Care, sauvegardez et renvoyez le portable en réparation *après la récupération de vos données.*


----------



## Berthold (28 Février 2006)

Merci de vos réponses.

Nous avons branché l'iBook malade et un disque dur externe en FireWire sur mon eMac, démarrer l'iBook en mode Target, et ainsi pu sauver les dossier Utilisateurs par le biais de mon eMac. Ensuite nous avons formater le disque dur interne de l'iBook en remettant les données à zéro, cela me semblait plus prudent. L'ami se débrouille pour l'installation d'un système propre.

Le plus rageant dans ce type de problème, bien qu'il soit résolu, c'est de ne pas comprendre ce qui s'est passé. Dixit Apple :



> Cela signifie que votre volume a des problème que l'Utilitaire de disque ne sait résoudre.


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous, 
Hier j'ai voulu lancé une vérification après avoir réparer les autorisations et j'ai obtenu les indications suivantes après un bon moment avec la roue de la mort: 


> Les autorisations d'accès ont été vérifiées ou réparées sur le volume sélectionné
> Vérification du volume Macintosh HD
> Vérification du volume HFS Plus.
> Vérification du fichier des excès de données de blocs.
> ...


Mais la fonction Réparer est grisée ... 
Vous avez une idée du problème ???


----------



## Barbu928 (2 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Si la parie "Réparer" est grisée, c'est probablement parce que vous avez démarré sur le volume que vous essayez de réparer. Il faut démarrer sur un autre volume ou sur un CD. Il est vivement conseillé de faire une sauvegarde avant de réparer.


----------

